# 10 dpo BFN on FRER anyone turn BFP after this?



## Colleen12589

Is there anyone out there that tested :bfn: on a FRER at 9/10 dpo then tested positive later? When did it "turn" positive? I am just looking for a little bit of hope here I guess. I am 10 dpo and tested with a FRER this evening after 5 hours no fluid and no peeing and got an obvious BFN. Thanks


----------



## angela36

I've seen many posts that got a faint line at 12dpo so there's still hope. :)


----------



## hearthappy

Don't give up...lots and lots of women get the faintest of lines at 12 dpo...remember implantation takes anywhere from 6-12 days after ovulation (then it takes your body 1-2 days to show the HCG in your pee)...so you still have plenty of time to get that BFP!

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Colleen12589

Thanks girls, I"m just so done with this TWW!!! Ready to cry at every turn and hoping for a BFP but not getting one. I'll try and keep my spirits up!


----------



## angela36

Colleen we are on the exact same cycle & roller coaster. This morning I was crying over my bfn and this afternoon I feel at peace and very hopeful. I am testing in the morning - let's keep each other up-to-date and maybe we will both come up with positive results. :)


----------



## Colleen12589

Definitely! I will of course be testing in the am and let you know what I get! You too?


----------



## angela36

Of course I will. I am officially a poas addict. It truly is like a gambling addiction. I am convinced that this will be the time it pays out each and every time. I am using the digital early detector in the am. fx'd


----------



## Colleen12589

I never thought of it that way but it totally is like a gambling addiction! I too am convinced just one more time and this time it will be positive!! Haha! Good luck tomorrow! FX'd


----------



## SliceofPie

I was 11 dpo today too and then my :witch: showed up so early and completely out of nowhere. 

I really hope you ladies get your BFP. Most posts I've read from BFP were at 12 dpo. At long as you don't have your :witch: you still have all your chances!


----------



## angela36

Ahhhhhh - saved my early test for today 11dpo and what do I get for my fmp efforts? A book - really?! A damn book. User error. Okay I am a self claimed poas expert. Sigh. Now I am going to try patiently to wait until tomorrow morning to test again.


----------



## angela36

SliceofPie said:


> I was 11 dpo today too and then my :witch: showed up so early and completely out of nowhere.
> 
> I really hope you ladies get your BFP. Most posts I've read from BFP were at 12 dpo. At long as you don't have your :witch: you still have all your chances!

I am so sorry to hear that. Hopefully this next cycle will be your lucky one, :hugs:


----------



## Colleen12589

11 dpo for me here and :bfn: with FMU on a FRER. So dissapointing, but now I'm going to go back every 10 minutes or so and just see if a line has "magically" appeared. 

Angela- WTH? A malfunction???? That stinks, I'd call and ask for a free voucher, even though that won't help today, those are expensive!!

SliceofPie- Really???? AF so early? That would totally bum me out, I'm sorry to hear it, is that really abnormal for you? Is it definitely AF?


----------



## angela36

Couldn't wait so I tested again and got the not pregnant. Had a good long cry and now I am off to work. :(


----------



## Colleen12589

angela36 said:


> Couldn't wait so I tested again and got the not pregnant. Had a good long cry and now I am off to work. :(

Awww, I'm sorry, remember we are only 11 dpo, literally anything can still happen, it does stink though. :(


----------



## Ashton25

Can I join you girls? I feel exactly how you said in your earlier post how you were done with this 2ww stuff. I feel like just accepting my bfn this morning at 11 dpo because it upset me so much.


----------



## Colleen12589

It's funny that you say that because I just took ANOTHER one, hoping it would be different (stupid I know) and BFN again, and just wanting to be done and accept it. I feel like counting myself out this cycle but I KNOW that's not the case. We could be anywhere in our cycle and each egg is different and each woman is different and it could be negative right now and in one day be positive. I was an early tester for all my kids so far and it was literally one day negative and the next positive always surprising me!


----------



## trainspotting

I'm in the same situation! 10dpo yesterday, :bfn:. 11dpo today, :bfn:. Ordered 10 ICs and 2 FRERs off eBay today :haha:

Going to try not to test again this evening and hold off til tomorrow morning but I'm an addict, what can i say :dohh:


----------



## KjConard

I can relate to how your feeling, but 10dpo is still really really early so don't give up hope yet!!! : )


----------



## angela36

Ashton25 said:


> Can I join you girls? I feel exactly how you said in your earlier post how you were done with this 2ww stuff. I feel like just accepting my bfn this morning at 11 dpo because it upset me so much.

Please do join us. The more of us testing the more chances one of us will see that positive we are all hoping for.


----------



## angela36

Colleen12589 said:


> It's funny that you say that because I just took ANOTHER one, hoping it would be different (stupid I know) and BFN again, and just wanting to be done and accept it. I feel like counting myself out this cycle but I KNOW that's not the case. We could be anywhere in our cycle and each egg is different and each woman is different and it could be negative right now and in one day be positive. I was an early tester for all my kids so far and it was literally one day negative and the next positive always surprising me!

Trust me I'd love to have hope but I used an ept early response. If it was negative at 11dpo aren't my chances this month slim to none? I find myself just wishing it was all over and a new cycle with new hope starting. Today was pretty bad for me emotionally. Whoever decided that pms should start the same time as testing negative is a damn idiot. I've been a wreck. My poor hubby.


----------



## Colleen12589

angela36 said:


> Colleen12589 said:
> 
> 
> It's funny that you say that because I just took ANOTHER one, hoping it would be different (stupid I know) and BFN again, and just wanting to be done and accept it. I feel like counting myself out this cycle but I KNOW that's not the case. We could be anywhere in our cycle and each egg is different and each woman is different and it could be negative right now and in one day be positive. I was an early tester for all my kids so far and it was literally one day negative and the next positive always surprising me!
> 
> Trust me I'd love to have hope but I used an ept early response. If it was negative at 11dpo aren't my chances this month slim to none? I find myself just wishing it was all over and a new cycle with new hope starting. Today was pretty bad for me emotionally. Whoever decided that pms should start the same time as testing negative is a damn idiot. I've been a wreck. My poor hubby.Click to expand...

No kidding on the timing thing! I've been up and down all day, trying to stay positive and then thinking I'm out, just wishing for AF, then back to ''Well, maybe", it's been a ride today. Tomorrow is another day as Scarlett Ohara says.


----------

